# TigerVNC and xdm

## Havin_it

Hello,

A while ago I had some adventures setting up TigerVNC so I could use xdm with it on a headless box. Various failures and hacks later, I got it working so the xdm initscript started, then I'd listen to xdm.log and, when it was just giving up trying to start X (which doesn't exist; xorg-server built with USE="-xorg"), I'd start tigervnc. The result was an xdm login prompt running through the tigervnc screen. The aim of all this was basically so I could start/stop the fluxbox desktop from within vnc without having to restart tigervnc.

However, now it's stopped working. The reason's unclear, but probably when I upgraded to xdm-1.1.11 it overwrote some file I'd altered previously. (Why oh why do I not document these things?)

I won't ask you to psychically recreate my previous hacks, but I wonder if anyone can suggest any likely ways I could arrive back at the goal of getting xdm working inside vnc again?

Thanks in advance.

----------

